# Just Picked Up This Free ST824



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

It runs but rough and needs a throttle cable, a new recoil starter and some carb work.

It was free so I'd thought I would give it a try. never worked on an Ariens before, just Hondas.

I am only going by what the owner told me. She was using it four days ago when it quit. Gonna give it a try or part out.

Where is the best online source for parts?

Here are some pics.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like you need a new cutting edge.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

as a freebee, it appears you have a keeper !! i would look it over well, replace all normal wear parts and maybe do a repower . sure wish i could find free ones !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

nwcove said:


> as a freebee, it appears you have a keeper !! i would look it over well, replace all normal wear parts and maybe do a repower . sure wish i could find free ones !


where would I get parts ? I looked on ebay and amazon and not much there or maybe I'll wait till summer to find a donor machine.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Your local dealer should have most every thing you need. Also jacks has all the parts you need too


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice freebie !!! 
Missing heater box on the carb, broken locking pin and missing knob for the differential. Does not have 120v starter, but probably has ring gear. But it is the big wheel model.
Only downfall on that machine is the aluminum gearbox. Id go through it as I do my machines. Regardless of whats on there now and condition... if im keeping it I would replace these items ....
Axle bearings 20 each, friction wheel 15, reduction drive chains & master links 20, reduction drive bearings 20, belts 25, auger bushings 10, scraper blade & bolts 20, professional shoes 40, 00 grease for gearbox 6, impeller bearing 10, possibly the friction plate bearings if needed 20. The rest is labor and lube for moving parts. Carb rebuild and spark plug if needed. 
If you do these repairs you will have a mechanically sound machine, depending on the engine condition .... very reliable. See how worn the gearbox is, replace if needed 240 for a cast iron unit. I buy my parts between two places, Jacks small engine and Pats small engine. Probably 5 or so hours labor depending how hard it comes apart. 

She's a keeper if you need a great 24" Machine. 
Just checked for repower Briggs & Strattons with ac alternator & 120v starters... 

16.50 Gross Torque { Approx 12HP } is about $250 including shipping, but will require a 3/4 to 1" shaft adapter and also weld in / bolt on mounting studs / bolts.


14.50 Gross Torque { Approx 10HP } is about $230 including shipping, but will require a 3/4 to 1" shaft adapter and also weld in / bolt on mounting studs / bolts.

Also they have a 12.5 HP engine from LCT with ac alternator and 120v starter for about $220 including shipping, has 1" crank, but will have to weld in / bolt on mounting studs / bolts. I just installed one of these on a 32" ariens and it has tons of power, but I do not like the 120v starter, sounds cheap / noisy when starting. See pixx of the lct engine below.

If your keeping it you have lots of options, if your flipping it do the basic things it needs and then buy exactly what you want. 


For S & G I looked at craigslist in Tahoe and did not find much at all, lots of good donor machines here in new England.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Nice freebie !!!
> Missing heater box on the carb, broken locking pin and missing knob for the differential. Does not have 120v starter, but probably has ring gear. But it is the big wheel model.
> Only downfall on that machine is the aluminum gearbox. Id go through it as I do my machines. Regardless of whats on there now and condition... if im keeping it I would replace these items ....
> Axle bearings 20 each, friction wheel 15, reduction drive chains & master links 20, reduction drive bearings 20, belts 25, auger bushings 10, scraper blade & bolts 20, professional shoes 40, 00 grease for gearbox 6, impeller bearing 10, possibly the friction plate bearings if needed 20. The rest is labor and lube for moving parts. Carb rebuild and spark plug if needed.
> ...


thanks!

that is why i posted the pics so people could point out what i need. i was looking for an ariens repair manual with diagrams so i could what parts are missing and how it goes together.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Believe this is your machine parts breakdown. 

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-24-79.pdf


With prices , but shop around to compare.
Ariens 924050 Parts List and Diagram - (036501) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

you'll find parts for it no problem. It's a keeper. The bucket looks to be in good shape.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice score


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't beat that deal! What a great way to jump into the Ariens world.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Believe this is your machine parts breakdown.
> 
> http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-24-79.pdf
> 
> ...


Really appreciate this. Have become a paid Lifetime member because of you and all the other members that have helped me save hundreds on repairs and parts.

It has already paid for itself many times over.:3tens:


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I would keep a close eye on that paint, they are known to peel right off at chips and scratches. 
Shaw351 where did you find those engines. Those seem to be great prices. Most places I've checked don't eben give any specs on alternator.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My go to blower is the same model with a $99 Harbor Freight engine I put on a dozen years ago...it was a freeby with a blown Tecumseh and a bolt on swap. Just needed a 3/4 to 1 " adapter sleeve. I have to say that the 924 series Ariens are my favorite. I would either try to get the Tecumseh running, or repower with a Predator. The 6.5 motor has plenty of juice for that machine. I would open up the transmission and adjust everything, lube it and inspect for sloppy bearings and bushings and not
replace anything unless it was toasted.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> Really appreciate this. Have become a paid Lifetime member because of you and all the other members that have helped me save hundreds on repairs and parts.
> 
> It has already paid for itself many times over.:3tens:


Thats Great !!

I paid up to lifetime status after a week of joining. Was nice to find a place that was soo helpful & friendly. Im glad to help others with thier projects.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have That Recoil Available and the Airbox as Well, Reasonable. PM if interested.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

guilateen02 said:


> I would keep a close eye on that paint, they are known to peel right off at chips and scratches.
> Shaw351 where did you find those engines. Those seem to be great prices. Most places I've checked don't eben give any specs on alternator.


I found this place a few years ago, have bought many engines here. Its usually $50 or so for shipping freight, and thier inventory changes all the time. Two months ago when i wanted to buy 2 b&s engines they didn't have anything like what is there today, which is why i bought the LCT 12.5 engines. So I'd advise to buy what you want when you see it. 
Hope this information is helpful. 

https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/snow_blower_engines.html


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

cranman said:


> My go to blower is the same model with a $99 Harbor Freight engine I put on a dozen years ago...it was a freeby with a blown Tecumseh and a bolt on swap. Just needed a 3/4 to 1 " adapter sleeve. I have to say that the 924 series Ariens are my favorite. I would either try to get the Tecumseh running, or repower with a Predator. The 6.5 motor has plenty of juice for that machine. I would open up the transmission and adjust everything, lube it and inspect for sloppy bearings and bushings and not
> replace anything unless it was toasted.


You are correct on that series, they are my favorite except the aluminium gearbox on the smaller units. I own & use several myself. After many machines ive settled on the few in my signature. 

I've re-powered more machines than i can remember with those 212cc predator engines, only had a stuck float on one. Over the years I've found its short money to replace common wear items on equipment that your selling just for the reason of no comebacks, and most times its 30 years old or more. In the end the customer ultimately pays for those parts and it helps the sale to have all new parts for piece of mind.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shaw351 said:


> You are correct on that series, they are my favorite except the aluminium gearbox on the smaller units. I own & use several myself. After many machines ive settled on the few in my signature.
> 
> I've re-powered more machines than i can remember with those 212cc predator engines, only had a stuck float on one. Over the years I've found its short money to replace common wear items on equipment that your selling just for the reason of no comebacks, and most times its 30 years old or more. In the end the customer ultimately pays for those parts and it helps the sale to have all new parts for piece of mind.


Agreed. The Harbor Freight Predator 212cc will have more than enough power for a 24 inch bucket. I have a HF 212cc on a repowered Gilson made Montgomery Ward 8/24 and it works well even on a 28 inch bucket.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I dream of running across a freebie in that good a condition. I normally come across near junk and feel lucky.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I dream of running across a freebie in that good a condition. I normally come across near junk and feel lucky.


You have more than enough projects waiting for you in your barn, THERE BROTHER FROG.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice score! Looks like a twin of the one I have, with the exception of the white shroud on the pull start.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the previous owner called me today and she found the cover or whatever you call it for the carb.

I was thinking about getting a replacement carb on Amazon. one is $15 and the other is $19. the seller says it will work with the st824.

I pmed a member on the recoil and I still need a throttle cable . Not sure what else as I haven't had time to dig into it. I think I need to look at a complete st824 to see what is missing or needs to be done.


----------

